# Congratulatons ...



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

CONGRATULATIONS SUNS!!!

Thank you for putting the smack down on the Lakers.

Let's have a great competition this round.


LET'S GO CLIPPS!!!!!!


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

haha thanks man.

it should be good 


This was amazing. Thought we were seriously dead in the water. Just glad we didnt come all this way and lose...


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

Nice job Suns!
I look forward to round 2!


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Yeah, I was rooting for you to beat the "other team" in LA.


----------



## nikebasketball (Jan 28, 2004)

Dynasty Raider said:


> CONGRATULATIONS SUNS!!!
> 
> Thank you for putting the smack down on the Lakers.
> 
> ...


*
Exactly ^^
*


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Suns join only 6 other teams in coming back from 3-1.

Yay.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

so, should I make threads for the next series? lol


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

dissonance19 said:


> so, should I make threads for the next series? lol



Yeah, its a whole new series.

I'm glad the Suns will be going to against the Clippers with alot of momemtum.
I hope D'Antoni plays the same type of D. Double team the post everytime and make 'em beat us from the outside. If we can double Brand and Kaman, then we can beat these guys.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Dr.Seuss said:


> Yeah, its a whole new series.
> 
> I'm glad the Suns will be going to against the Clippers with alot of momemtum.
> I hope D'Antoni plays the same type of D. Double team the post everytime and make 'em beat us from the outside. If we can double Brand and Kaman, then we can beat these guys.



All right cool.


Yeah, definitely. That is how it was those 2 other games before that last one (when they killed us) upfront were. We just oblierated them haha.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Nash to be named MVP on tomorrow!


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

Where are the Laker trollers now?? I don't see them here talking all cocky. 

By the way, WE WON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  

Yahoo. 

They say Nash is not the MVP. Well, guess what, Kobe won't be there to accept it anyway. This is what cocky people deserve. Laker had it and then they just fire up Suns with their cockiness. I am sooooooooooooooooooo glad we beat Kobe. I want this team to beat Kobe more than Laker, even though Smush Paker made a very cocky statement before the series starts. Funny the ones that made cocky statements lost (ex: Kings). 

I don't think we can pass Clippers but I am just happy that we pass Kobe. Yes, Kobe is the only reason why this team didn't quit. Thanks to him.


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

dissonance19 said:


> ...We just oblierated them haha.


That was then, this is now. We have TWO teams, our bench is deep and a threat with Maggette and Livingston and defensively, Singleton.

 Now ONLY IF Dunleavy wll let tem play. He has a tendency to forget we even HAVE a bench.

As a rule, our guys are good sportsmen --- I certainly hope our round is much more basketball and less elbows. Just good old basketball.


----------



## pmac34 (Feb 10, 2006)

Dynasty Raider said:


> CONGRATULATIONS SUNS!!!
> 
> Thank you for putting the smack down on the Lakers.
> 
> ...


im gonna lay the smack down on yo candy ***


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Dynasty Raider said:


> That was then, this is now. We have TWO teams, our bench is deep and a threat with Maggette and Livingston and defensively, Singeton.
> 
> Now ONLY IF Dynleavy wll let tem play. He has a tendency to forget we even HAVE bench.
> 
> As a rule, our guys are good sportsmen --- I certainly hope our round is much more basketball and less elbows. Just good old basketball.



Yeah, you guys killing us,... we could say, that was then, this is now. Both things happened. You can't be too sure of yourself, even if you have a whole bench. I was just commenting on the things we did to beat you guys was the things he said. And also how people keep reverting back to that last game like it was the game of all games...and it ends there, like it will happen the next time. We don't know what will happen.

Well, we usually play like sportsman..when have you seen the Suns have a game or series like this? It never happens. I hope that **** ends too.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Good series guys. I wish you didn't embarass the Lakers that badly in game seven, but when the Lakers forgot to pack there hearts for the trip they deserved it.

Good luck next series.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

jibikao said:


> I don't think we can pass Clippers but I am just happy that we pass Kobe. Yes, Kobe is the only reason why this team didn't quit. Thanks to him.


Whoa whoa whoa!!!

Don't ever doubt your team. EVER! Suns play with heart, I'm having a feeling that the team with more heart will win the series. It's going to be a fun series because we can't count either team out.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Free Arsenal said:


> Whoa whoa whoa!!!
> 
> Don't ever doubt your team. EVER! Suns play with heart, I'm having a feeling that the team with more heart will win the series. It's going to be a fun series because we can't count either team out.


It's always about "heart." That's the difference between playoff teams and non-playoff teams. The only non-playoff team playing with a lot of heart was Orlando Magic. Kobe and the Lakers wanted the series bad, and that's why they went up 3-1 early. Suns finally woke up and took the series back. 

Seems like they literally woke up after the 3rd loss and said "oh sh#t... we are actually losing this thing....."

LAC has a lot of heart, especially considering what they have accomplished this season. This is going to be a fun 2nd round in the Western Conference, including the series between SAS and DAL.

:clap: :clap:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Dr.Seuss said:


> Suns join only 6 other teams in coming back from 3-1.
> 
> Yay.


I am not trying to rain on any parade, but.....

Let's not forget that the Suns were EXPECTED to kill the Lakers. Some even expected the Suns to SWEEP the lakers (I, for one, thought PHX would sweep). Suns has the 3rd best record in the Western Conference, and Suns has the most explosive offense in NBA....

It was a good series win, but I don't think Suns want to try and come back from 3-1 against a much more balanced Clippers team.

Good luck!


----------



## notting_hill (Dec 18, 2005)

Congrats to All Phoenix Fans. 

It was a great comeback, maybe the best. 7 team managed to come from 3-1 and 5 of them became NBA champion. Maybe we can see Phoenix in top at the end of play offs.


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

Marvelous comeback - thank you Suns for hanging in there and never giving up.

The next series should be a dandy. 

G-Force


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

Congrats on beating that other LA team. Now its time to play the real team of LA. Lets go Clips!!


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Congratulations, it has proved that your team don't give up from the beginning!


----------

